
Show HN: Song Lyrics Generator - lessthanseventy
https://lessthanseventy.com/lyricsmarkov
======
lessthanseventy
This is still a work in progress but I think it's neat. It still needs caching
and proper error handling. I would welcome any feedback.

~~~
karmakaze
Because it uses the same words and short phrases as the lyrics it consumes, it
just seems like a mishmash. Maybe you could substitute synonyms or words from
the same class (e.g. August instead of April). Another great thing would be if
it considered the number of syllables per line [does it already do this?] and
follow a pattern from one of their songs.

~~~
lessthanseventy
I like the idea of counting syllables and possibly implementing a sort of
structure to it with choruses and whatnot also. Would be cool to enforce
rhyming too.

